# Nest Heating Thermostat - Electric Ireland



## PeacockF (16 Nov 2015)

Has anyone taken up the installation of the Nest heating thermostat with Electric Ireland ('free' when you sign up for 2 years Electricity contract but you pay their full standard rate for that time). 

We currently don't have a programmable thermostat, we just have a timer for turning the gas heating on and off at certain times, so I'm interested in getting this.  You can control it remotely from your phone also.  

Just wondering does anyone have any experience with it and how you found it working in practice/would you recommend it?  Bord Gais have the 'Hive' system also, not sure of the difference between them.


----------



## landlord (17 Nov 2015)

I use the Nest and am with Electric Ireland.
I would definitely recommend it.  Although n.b. It will not control your hot water, only your heating.




PeacockF said:


> ('free' when you sign up for 2 years Electricity contract but you pay their full standard rate for that time).



NOTHING IN LIFE IS FREE!!!!  And of course that goes for Electric Ireland's offer!!
There discounted electric unit rate and then getting and installing the Nest separately works out cheaper.


----------



## PeacockF (17 Nov 2015)

Good to hear you would recommend it (did you get it through them?) Where did you place the thermostat? Should it be in an area most used? 

I read that about the hot water alright - but at the moment when our heating is on, our water is heated so would imagine it's the same when this is installed?  I will have to investigate that more. 

Haha yes I know about the 'free' comment...just didn't want to say it came free with Electric Ireland and have someone else come back to say 'it's not free, you're paying through the rates'.  

I wouldn't agree with you though about it working out cheaper to buy it separately -  I did a tot of our annual electricity usage and it would cost us roughly €60 more per year (so c€120 total) with Electric Ireland compared to the cheapest rates out there over the 2 year contract.  But you're getting the Nest & installation which would cost more than that.


----------



## Leo (17 Nov 2015)

PeacockF said:


> I wouldn't agree with you though about it working out cheaper to buy it separately -  I did a tot of our annual electricity usage and it would cost us roughly €60 more per year (so c€120 total) with Electric Ireland compared to the cheapest rates out there over the 2 year contract.  But you're getting the Nest & installation which would cost more than that.



Are you using EI's full rates or their discounted rates to calculate that? If you're only saving €60, then you're only using 40% of the electricity of the average domestic house, less than 185 units per month. And that's based on EI's discounted rates, there are better out there.


----------



## tallpaul (17 Nov 2015)

I see there is a new version of the nest just released in Europe this week. The Nest 3 will now allow for control of water heating. I would hold off until Electric Ireland confirm which version of the Nest they will be installing.

https://nest.com/ie/thermostat/meet-nest-thermostat/

https://store.nest.com/ie/product/thermostat/


----------



## Donieobrien (17 Nov 2015)

The Nests are actually worth €375. €219 for the thermostat, €35 for the stand that you need and about €120 for installation.

electric Ireland look like they are doing the brand new Nest for same price on their site.


----------



## landlord (17 Nov 2015)

You do not need a stand if you attach it  to the wall where the existing thermostat was as I have done. 
also I got an official Nest installer from their website for 80 Euro cash.


----------



## PeacockF (18 Nov 2015)

Leo the c€120 is the extra cost to our bill we would pay over the 2 years for the same usage we have had in the past 12 months, based on their standard rates against the cheapest out there when I checked. But you are still getting something worth over €300. 

As of December 9th electric Ireland are installing the Nest 3 that heats your water also.


----------



## landlord (18 Nov 2015)

PeacockF said:


> I wouldn't agree with you though about it working out cheaper to buy it separately -  I did a tot of our annual electricity usage and it would cost us roughly €60 more per year (so c€120 total) with Electric Ireland compared to the cheapest rates out there over the 2 year contract.  But you're getting the Nest & installation which would cost more than that.



 The calculation would depend on your average monthly bills.   For me it definitely worked out cheaper buying the Nest and installing it independently.  It cost me less than 300 Euro to purchase and install it.  I am now gutted that I didn't wait for the new version that does the hot water as well ......ah well


----------



## tallpaul (18 Nov 2015)

Electric Ireland are doing the new Nest 3 for €99 including installation for those that sign up by the end of the year. What's the catch?


----------



## Leo (18 Nov 2015)

PeacockF said:


> Leo the c€120 is the extra cost to our bill we would pay over the 2 years for the same usage we have had in the past 12 months, based on their standard rates against the cheapest out there when I checked. But you are still getting something worth over €300.



So you really are using 360 units or less every two months? I would have thought it would be very difficult get down to those levels of usage if you ever use electrical water heating (up to 3 units per hour). An A++ fridge/freezer will use 50+ units in that time alone. 

You know EI aren't losing out on this deal...


----------



## tallpaul (19 Nov 2015)

I posted the following on the Electric Ireland forum on boards.ie yesterday. Unsurprisingly, they haven's responded. In a nutshell, getting the Nest from them on their 'deal' may not be the best strategy for saving money...


I'm very interested in installing a Nest Thermostat, particularly with the added functionality of the new version. However I have been running the numbers and can't see how the Electric Ireland Offering makes sense.


I am an Elec. Irel customer and I'm on the Dual Value Reward tariff using roughly 13,500 kWh of gas and 3,500 kWh of electricity a year. The standard tariff cost per annum of using these amounts of fuels works out at €1,792.54 vs. €1,609.91 that my current tariff would cost. So switching to the standard tariff to avail of the Nest offer will cost me c. €180 per year or €360 over the two year contract. 


In addition, I will be charged €99 for installation for the privilege of being an existing customer - while a new customer doesn't pay this charge! So the total cost to me is around €450 in extra usage amounts and installation fee. 


To buy the Nest direct from the company is €284 with the stand and I assume installation is around €100, so c. €385. 


My question: why on earth would I buy the Nest Thermostat from Electric Ireland when there is no incentive to do so? The real killer seems to be the fairly arbitrary €99 installation charge which makes it MORE expensive with Electric Ireland than going the DIY route.


----------



## maccers85 (23 Mar 2016)

Just came across this post.

I've done a lot of checking up on this. To get your house kitted out with Nest would've cost me €425 if i bought it direct and thats one for one heating zone with hot water (the Nest 3). I have upstairs, downstairs and water control.

Nest €249
Stand €36
Install €140+ (if i'm spending money on something that controls my boiler, i want a pro + i wouldn't have a clue how to do it!)
Total cost for 1st Nest is €425

I'm one of those that don't use a huge amount of elec so happy to stay on standard rate for elec for 2 years. So thats the €425 vs the hassle of switching which i never do! and a 99 fee.

Then they offered me a second Nest with a boiler service for €249. So thats a Nest, stand, install and boiler service for that price.

So I got my whole system kitted out for €350. Thats 2 x Nests, 2x Stands, Full install & Gas boiler service. Buying two Nests is €500 so definitely onto a winner.

Want to get the smoke alarm soon and a Lifx bulb. Saw a video where they work well together - lights flash if smoke is detected and all that. THey dont sell anything other than Thermostat so guess i'll buy online.

Overall i love it, wasnt sure at start but couldnt live without it and it now uses phone location to tell when you're out and turns heat down! if you want anymore info let me know.


----------



## PeacockF (24 Mar 2016)

Maccers great to hear you love it, we got it installed also and so far I think it's fantastic, delighted that we got it.  At first we just programmed it to come on in the morning for an hour and then turned it on remotely in the evening depending on when we would come home.  It's learned now the nights we come in late/early etc.  Love being able to set it to come on during the day when you've been out and are about to head home so place is toasty when you get in.  

Over the summer we'll just switch the heating to water only (the hot water function doesn't work with our heating system) and then use it as needed.  

It made financial sense in our situation to get it so if the same applied to others I'd highly recommmend it.  I also am going to look at the further linked in elements - smoke alarm etc.


----------



## landlord (25 Mar 2016)

Not sure why everyone thinks they need a stand. If I you are simply replacing the old thermostat (that was on the wall) with the new Nest thermostat you don't need a stand. That's what we did.


----------



## toby2111 (1 Apr 2016)

Our electricity deal is up and I'd like to change our crappy little 24 clock timer that controls the heating. Very interested in this Nest offer as it'll save me paying for a 7 day programmeable timer. I know the electricity rate is not discounted but I roughly worked it out that it'll cost me €100 per year. So, what's the general consensus, are these worth getting? Or just a gimmick? Anyone notice savings on their oil or fuel?


----------



## Leo (4 Apr 2016)

toby2111 said:


> So, what's the general consensus, are these worth getting? Or just a gimmick? Anyone notice savings on their oil or fuel?



It'd be cheaper get a new controller and thermostat and go with a discounted energy plan.

You could look at options such as LightwaveRF that give you more expansion options and don't tie you in to an energy provider.


----------



## glengar (12 Apr 2016)

The Biggest problem I see with Nest is its wired which limits its placement options people say you dont need a stand if you are just replacing existing stat but If you are going to the trouble of getting a Nest Then I presume you are concerned about control of heating and to just replace existing stat may not be the best option as in my humble opinion a lot of Stats are not placed correctly

I have been working as a senior control specialist for a very large company so I would have some experience

My Heating system consists of a Worcester Bosch Condensing Gas Boiler as Heat Source and I have Three Heating Zones namely Kitchen Dining,Living Room,Upstairs no Hot Water Zone I have point of use Electric Water Heaters in Kitchen and Bathroom Sinks and Electric Showers so immersion heater is rarely used 

Each of these Zones is controlled by a Hortsmann Zwave Thermostat in each Zone these are wireless stats so placement is extremely flexible

I can control Temperature in Each Zone by Manually adjusting Stat or I can adjust it Via Web Browser or I can Adjust it via App on my Android phone all works extremely well

But the need to adjust temp is very rare I have both Downstairs Zones set to 21C and Upstairs set to 19C They are timed to come on at 06:00 and ramp back to 18C at midnight

House is a 1950s Semi so very poor insulation at Construction I got the House externally insulated and fitted MHRV system and some more Insulation in Attic BER is now B3 which I consider good for a retrofit and energy costs are low so it becomes a diminishing return

I have to say house is so comfortable now no Ice box effect when you open some rooms etc temperature is very stable throughout


----------

